# Building a canti tank bike with some spare parts



## Jkrate1985 (Aug 28, 2014)

I shared this over at RRB but thought it might be enjoyed here also for those that don't make it over yonder.  
 "I had a spare canti tank and chainguard on the shelf for a few years.* They were brush painted black.** Also had bought a black typhoon about 22 years ago(my first purchase @7 years old) with a broken frame, one canti bar broke away from the seat post and down tube.* I rode the bike with the frame wired together for years.. I recently placed the tank and guard on the bike to see how i liked the look. ... Always wanted a brown and cream b6 so decided to change the color in that direction.* Rather than scallops like you see on the b6 I went with the paint scheme you see on hornets spitfire etc of the 50s since this is a middle weight frame with s7 rims I figured it would be a little more 'correct'.** I painted the tank a couple months ago with spray paint. ... experimental, I normally use automotive paint. Proper prep and follow the dry times ended in good results. 

Here is the typhoon with the spare tank, guard, and rack.. you can see the wire around the seat post that's been holding er together for 22 years.





Paint stripper to the brush paint:







Tank painted and cleared




Sanded frame with 80 to bare metal...180... primed. .then 400 wet sand.* Painted front half cream. ... Allowed dry time... wet sanded with 600... back taped design...sprayed brown.












Don't mind the messy shop...I know right where everything is at!


----------



## bricycle (Aug 28, 2014)

DANG!!!!!  nice work!


----------



## Owl Wheel Works (Aug 28, 2014)

Looks great so far!!! Nice job on the paint.


----------



## Jkrate1985 (Aug 28, 2014)

Had a newer springer front where the pivot bolt goes thru the center of the fork rather than falling behind.... Couldn't bring myself to using it looked to cheap so stuck with the factory style fork.... find some truss rods and I'll be happy! 





The 60s fenders on the typhoon looked a little narrower than older middle weights so dug out a set and started fixing.  Ready for primer and paint this weekend.


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 28, 2014)

*Props to you!!*

Fantastic paint work. Can't wait to see this one done.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Aug 31, 2014)

Man, that brown and cream is SICK!


----------



## Jkrate1985 (Oct 1, 2014)

This build got put on hold for a little bit to finish up a few other projects.   The fenders are primed, wet sanded and ready for paint.   Got one rim painted and re spoked.   Coming together slow but sure.  







  used up all my scrap rolls of masking tape on this rim.


----------



## catfish (Oct 1, 2014)

Nice work.


----------



## Dale Alan (Oct 1, 2014)

Wow,that is fantastic work. I wish I was at that level. Congrats on that beauty.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Oct 1, 2014)

very nice work. excellent job on the tank. looking forward to seeiing the finished project!


----------



## Jkrate1985 (Oct 4, 2014)

Worked on er for a bit today.  Got the front fender finished.  Didn't get to the rear like I hoped.  Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Jkrate1985 (Oct 5, 2014)

Got the front fender and headlight mounted today.


----------



## Jkrate1985 (Oct 5, 2014)

Got the front fender and headlight mounted today.


----------

